# Save! Boxed set, 2 bestselling 20th Century Memoirs



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth. . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A good buy!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanna hold your hand!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

May flowers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on “The Ed Sullivan Show,” I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States—and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers:  HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain!  2 National bestsellers in 1 boxed set!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Where the F-word was Fallout!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

CATCH-22 with radiation.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What did Elvis tell Ed?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Besieged with requests for tickets for the Beatles!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Baby Boomers will love Face 2 Face.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles' debut on American television!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SHOCKING, FUNNY, SAD, RAUNCHY!
Catch-22 with radiation!  Area 51 meets Dr. Strangelove!

"THE ATOMIC TIMES is a gripping memoir leavened by humor, loyalty and pride of accomplishment. A tribute to the resilience, courage and patriotism of the American soldier."
--Henry Kissinger

ALWAYS ON SUNDAY:  An Inside View of Ed Sullivan, the Beatles, Elvis, Sinatra and Ed's Other Guests

"One of the most intriguing show business books to come along in a long time.  It's great, very well written and tells it like it is.  I knew Sullivan for years and consider Michael Harris' book an accurate sketch of a complex man.  Well done!"
--Chicago Sun Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Baby Boomers will remember—and relate!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What did Elvis tell Ed?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

2 non-fiction bestsellers in one great boxed set!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Perfect for Baby Boomers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

he Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For Boomers or a gift for the Boomer in your life!

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Quote Modify Remove
The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Beatles and the H-bomb: two iconic milestones of the 20th Century and Michael Harris was there for both!

As CBS Press Representative on "The Ed Sullivan Show," I welcomed the Beatles at the airport on their first trip to the United States-and, despite my conventional haircut, was identified as one of the Beatles in photographs published around the globe!

As an army draftee, I was sent to the South Pacific for the 17 tests of Operation Redwing, the deadliest H-Bomb series ever. I watched mushroom clouds up close, a human guinea pig in a nuclear world where the F words were Fallout and Fireball.

My two Memoirs of the 20th Century were originally published in hard cover and both were national bestsellers:

Find FACE TO FACE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Face-Beatles-AND-Bomb-Memoirs-ebook/dp/B007S9Q5IW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889156&sr=1-1

About the Author:
With my wife, New York Times bestselling novelist Ruth Harris, I am also co-author of two ebook bestsellers: HOOKED, A Thriller and OVERRIDE, A Thriller, together in the Boxed Set, KILLER THRILLERS.
Show More


----------

